

Hacker Dojo's Katy Levinson interviewed - neurotech1
http://venturebeat.com/2012/08/10/hacker-dojo-interview/

======
MattGrommes
This interview really helped me feel the excitement Katy has for Hacker Dojo
and all the awesome stuff they do, as a result I backed the Kickstarter even
though I don't live in the area. It would be a shame for a great place like
this to be shut down due to bureaucratic nonsense.

------
jph
Hacker Dojo is awesome. To help the team:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/384590180/an-events-
spac...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/384590180/an-events-space-and-a-
design-studio-for-hacker-doj)

~~~
neurotech1
It looks like the $30,000 funding goal has been reached, although I'm sure
they'd appreciate more donations/backers.

~~~
bluehat
Yeah, our total goal is $250, and we are at $165 of that

------
BillSaysThis
In-depth interview (e.g., not a lot of editing from VB) that explains what
Hacker Dojo is doing and trying to do going forward as well as a calm look at
what the City of Mountain View is asking the Dojo to do to fully occupy its
space.

------
bluehat
[I am Katy.] If you'd like to listen to me say more derp shit, want some help
with robots, kickstarters, startups, running communities, or just want me to
cook you dinner, my time is being auctioned off to benefit the Dojo at
<http://goodwillion.com/lot/14798>

------
biot
I like the interview, but the transcription is annoying whenever it discusses
dollar amounts. So I present my hacker's guide to pronunciation:

    
    
      Phrase          How it's pronounced
      ------------    ---------------------------
      100             One hundred
      $100            One hundred dollars
      $100 dollars    One hundred dollars dollars

